# libnss-mysql, more docs, examples?



## spork (Mar 31, 2019)

So... I'm finding that after not having touched it for over a decade, I have to get involved with libnss-mysql again.

Google is unkind - lots of good info if you're on linux, and nothing very current if you're on FreeBSD, and given how divergent these OSes are, that's tough - the 'getpw*'/'getg*' stuff is totally different.

Two questions:


Anyone currently using libnss-mysql on 11.x or newer, and if so can you share your config files (libnss-mysql.cfg, libnsss-mysql-root.cfg, nsswitch.cfg - sanitized of course)?
Can anyone explain with some certainty what the data returned for 'gidsbymem' and 'memsbygid' should look like? I believe that multiple members are just concatenated by a ',', but would like to clarify that?


----------



## spork (Apr 9, 2019)

This poor unanswered question is where I'm at as well:









						libnss-mysql on freebsd 10.1
					

i have libnss-mysql installed on freebsd 10.1. Everything works except groups command.    getent group - ok    # getent group ....... froxlorlocal:*:1003:www  <-- data from passwd vmail:*:2000  ...




					serverfault.com
				




Also any way to get mysql started earlier in the boot process?  Booting up with libnss-mysql enabled is pretty noisy while waiting for mysql to become available. I guess nscd caches nothing across boots?


----------

